# "Rushforth" is a steamboat!



## steamer (Oct 26, 2008)

Took her out today for the first time

did a 3-4 miles cruise........ran great even though she's still not complete'



Dave


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 26, 2008)

steamer  said:
			
		

> did a 3-4 miles cruise........



Pictures Man ............. ;D

CC
















PS: .............. Congratulations


----------



## wareagle (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Glad to hear you have had a successful voyage!

We want pictures!!


----------



## Metal Mickey (Oct 29, 2008)

Pictures please...............pictures please...........have you any........pictures please........thanks


----------



## Brass_Machine (Oct 29, 2008)

congrats on the boat...

however,









 ;D ;D

Eric

j/k... but really, we all would like to see it please.


----------



## steamer (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for the interest all...it means a lot to me coming from you all!

Sorry to disappoint....but I don't have the photo's yet.
One of my Steaming buddies took the photo's ....I forgot my camera of course.  :

Anyway, It probably won't be until the weekend before I get them..His dial up and 8MP camera's don't get along well!

On a good note, I am going to try to get in one more cruise before I winterize the boat and there should be some photo ops there. She's still a bit jury rigged in some of the suction side feed plumbing...but she's safe.

The First Cruise.

I got there on Sunday afternoon. My buddy, Will, who is a seasoned steam guy came to pitch in an fire for me.
I had to back into the site on Lake Manomonac in Ringe, NH.

Once I got 40 feet of truck ,trailer and boat into this driveway backwards, there was no turning around. It had a 90 degree turn next to the owners house that was about 12 feet wide...needless to say the trailer driving lessons from my dad were put to good use!

I got out of the truck at waters edge and realized one of the grease caps on the trailer wheel had come off. Out came a coffee cup and some trusty duct tape and a make shift cap was made.

The boat was backed in to the stern and the fire was lit.  No way but forward now!

We then backed her into the water

Will got the fire going while I manned the "Engineers station" and kept a careful check on every thing. To say I was a bit "figidy" would be an understatement!

Steam came up slow as the wood was not ideal, but at least free! ( 15 minutes)

With 50 psi on the clock, I blew down port and starboard equally to half glass via the over board discharge. Its amazing the crud that comes out of a new boiler!

I then opened the main steam stop, put the engine in full ahead gear, opened the cylinder and receiver drains and cracked the throttle.  Then put her in full astern and did the same thing. ( to warm the cylinders...)

Once warmed a bit I gave the crank a kick to push some condensate out.  after a few reluctant turns she started on her own again at about 50 psi. I let her run slowly astern for a minute while I had one of the growing numbers of onlooker's tie a bowline and secure the bit through the forward cleat.  I figured I would tether her to shore for some tests.

The crowd said nothing doing, out you go!, they out numbered me, so the line layed in the forward cockpit......

Out I went, backing out from the ramp.

30 feet from shore I changed to full ahead and opened her up, at about 60 psi.

And Off we gooooooo!

I did a few circles in the cove before coming back in and picking up Will to stoke.

She answers the helm like a slot car which as a concern of mine considering she has a deep forefoot and the proportions of a telephone pole. ( 25 feet long and 5 foot beam). I was worried she would have the turning radius of a semi....but that's not the case as a two boat length radius is quite doable. 

She goes where pointed, with little correction, even with a 10 knot cross wind.

I can turn the 1 1/2 square foot rudder with one finger on the wheel ( rope steering with a quadrant) and best of all, where ever I leave the wheel, it stays there, even with the helm full over. That means the balanced rudder design and NACA foil shape are spot on, to say nothing of the rudder location. Remind me to send a thank you to David Geer for writing " The Nature of Boats"
I can walk along the side alone and get little more than 8 degrees of heal.  I am not a Little boy either!

So ...out of the cove we went! I had her up to 145 psig with out the condenser ( not hooked up yet).
She moves......I would guess between 5 and 7 mph which is good speed for a displacement hull, 1400 pounds and only 1 to 1 1/2 HP. With the condenser, the blade area reduced, and the RPM up to 600 I think 2 HP is in the calling and based on the wake, I think 6-7knots is possible...maybe a smidge more...

The wake was almost non existant with just prop turbulence.

The pressure lube for the con rods worked very well and the engine pretty much ran itself.

I need to fix a leak in the engine driven boiler feed pump, put more water in the bilge than in the boiler with it, but the hand pump worked well...and I needed the exercise.  The whistle doesn't blow for *(%&& I think it;s too restricted.....and the stack hardware is inadequate....all fixable.

We ( 4 of us) passed a 17 foot (ish) sailboat on a Starboard to Starboard pass with two passengers on her and they were just blown away to see a steamboat .....I then turned hard over and crossed their stern and passed them on the downwind run...with just about 1 HP....gotta love waterline length! ;D

I have a ways to go before I can say it's done, but man it's nice to "motate"! It's only been 13 years! ;D

She is showing signs that she is everything I wanted her to be when I designed her....THAT feels great!

I want to take the family this week end....be patient....photo's will come one way or the tother!

Best part of the day.....My 6 year old son giving me a big hug and telling me " Papa....thank you thank you for building our boat!" ;D

That would have been worth it if took twice as long!

Dave


----------



## Brass_Machine (Oct 30, 2008)

Dave,

What a great story. I can't wait to see the pictures of your boat (launch?). That would be a great future project for me.

Thanks for sharing

Eric


----------



## Maryak (Oct 30, 2008)

Piccy's please, 

and can I have a ride Mr ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Oct 30, 2008)

Pictures as soon as possible....and Bob....as long as you stoke... ;D

Dave


----------



## Mcgyver (Oct 30, 2008)

that's really exciting Dave, congrats, like the others i look forward to the pics.


----------



## Metal Mickey (Oct 30, 2008)

Lovely description Dave, brought a tear to my eye when you recounted your son's remarks. I am looking forward to seeing the pictures even more! The power you are getting is tremendous! I don't think with the hull shape and type you have that any more speed is possible. The efficiency your achieving is really really good.

Well done :bow:


----------



## Philjoe5 (Oct 30, 2008)

Dave,
You've achieved what some of us have only dreamed about. What a great story. Thanks for sharing your project with us. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rake60 (Oct 30, 2008)

Congratulations on the successful Maiden Voyage Dave!






Rick


----------



## Maryak (Oct 31, 2008)

Happy to stoke ;D

Always been good at chucking things into fires, ;D starting em could be a bit of a problem, if its a long firebox so too could the one to the back ???

Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Oct 31, 2008)

Morning guys,

Saturday looks like the day we will get pictures, either from the second run or the first.

Bob, the boiler has a firebox door forward and aft, I can fire too and meet you in the middle! ;D

I figured out what the feed problem was. I have a reducing bushing around the pump ram so that I can put in a new/differant diameter ram without remaking the packing nut.  Well some fool used oilite bronze to make the bushing :big: :......Oil is not the only thing that will squirt through oilite.....She has a new brass one now, that should solve that problem. ( DOOOOOOOOOOH!!)


Dave


----------



## steamer (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Guys

Pictures of the first trip out.
Went today too.....didnt' go so well...still have feed pump issues.....need to get to the bottom of that.


----------



## Maryak (Nov 1, 2008)

Dave,

Thanks for the great shots, and congratulations :bow:. I'll bet the feed pump issue is solved by the time you get this ;D

Could be a bit tropical meeting in the middle :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Nov 1, 2008)

Great pictures Dave!

Fantastic achievement! :bow:

Rick


----------



## wareagle (Nov 1, 2008)

Dave, from reading through your adventure with this project, I would say the results are more than worth it! You have a great little ship there, and that looks like it will be many years of fun!!

Happy steaming!


----------



## steamer (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Guys.

I sent a thankyou off to David Gerr.  He was nice enough to respond back!

He liked it!  He especially liked the fact that I used all of his books!

Dave


----------



## jack404 (Nov 1, 2008)

Dave 

thats a First Class work

and I agree with WE a great project to give you enjoyment for many many years

cheers and well done eh

jack


----------



## Mcgyver (Nov 1, 2008)

very nice Dave!


----------



## dparker (Nov 2, 2008)

Dave: That is one COOL boat!!! 
I got to ride in a small steampowered boat back in the 1970's, it had a small cab which could be curtained off to keep warm while fishing in the cold weather, as I remember it had a "steepled"? steam engine. That was a great pleasure. 
Really looks nice and will give many years of enjoyment I'm sure.
Good work.
don


----------



## steamer (Nov 2, 2008)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Dave,
> 
> Thanks for the great shots, and congratulations :bow:. I'll bet the feed pump issue is solved by the time you get this ;D
> 
> ...





Hey Bob......Does the poem "The creamation of Sam McGee" strike a note ;D

Thanks for the comments guys.......much left to do but I see many hours next year running her with the family.

Dave


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 2, 2008)

Just brilliant Dave :bow: fantastic achievement 8)

Many happy years sailing to come methinks. 

CC


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Nov 2, 2008)

Fantastic work Dave! I admire your dedication and perseverance on such a large project.

OK, we've seen the pics...now we need some VIDEO. ;D


----------



## steamer (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry guys

My beloved wife dropped the video camera on the hearth.....won't focus now

NO video this year as I need to put antifreeze in her today

( Mid 20's F last night with a light bulb in her fire box)


Dave


----------



## Metal Mickey (Nov 2, 2008)

Very impressive, well done! :bow:


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 2, 2008)

Very cool!

Eric


----------



## Paolo (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice project!!!!


----------



## mklotz (Nov 2, 2008)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Sorry guys
> 
> My beloved wife dropped the video camera on the hearth.....won't focus now
> 
> ...



The first time I read this my mind didn't register the fact that "her" could refer to a boat/ship as well as a female. Made for some rather disturbing mental imagery. ??? ;D


----------



## steamer (Nov 2, 2008)

The boat's version is Ethylene Glycol........Her version is Dubonnet....

Glad I could straighten that out for you Marv ;D

Dave


----------



## steamer (Nov 3, 2008)

OK,

The boat is cleaned, the boiler is stripped down and filled with antifreeze and the engine and sundries are in my kitchen at the moment.....and she's covered ( the boat Marv) 

Good thing....VERY cold this morning.....
Thanks for the comments guys!

Dave


----------



## RonGinger (Nov 14, 2008)

What Dave has not said here is that he not only built all the parts, but he designed it all as well. He spent months agonizing over hull design issues, with dubious advice and encouragement from several others. It takes a lot of courage to build a boat from your own design. It is great relief to see it float, and then find it actually handles well to boot.

There is an old adage in the boating world, something like 'the two happiest days in a guys life are when he gets his boat and when he sells it' I just hit the other side, I mailed photos of my launch to the Cabin Fever Auction. The NORMAN D should have a new, hopefully happy, owner in January.


----------



## steamer (May 25, 2009)

She's done!



















Still have to lag the feedwater heater...but....as conceived, she's done!


Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 25, 2009)

This is about the coolest thing i have ever seen.


----------



## shred (May 25, 2009)

Sweet. That's way cool.


----------



## Maryak (May 26, 2009)

Go Dave Go and may you have a wonderful summer on your marvellous steam boat. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big:

Best Regards
bob


----------



## steamer (May 26, 2009)

Thanks guys!....Now I need to do a little business with the State of Massachusetts 

...Need to title and register her.

Dave


----------



## rake60 (May 26, 2009)

Nice! REAL NICE!!!! :bow:

Best of luck with the State Stuff... 

Rick


----------



## shred (May 26, 2009)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!....Now I need to do a little business with the State of Massachusetts
> 
> ...Need to title and register her.
> 
> Dave


That could be fun.. do they still have a 'steamboat registration' form?


----------



## steamer (May 26, 2009)

Nope

They don't care what kind of boat it is, just as long as the check covers the excise tax.

She's already had her "inspection" and had a hull number assigned by a very nice and enthusiastic Enviromental Police officer. They do the boat registrations ....go figure.

He thought it was "cool!"


Oh and when asked what fuel I use.....Its Bio-mass!..( otherwise known as old pallets)..I have a smaller carbon footprint than a Toyota Prius!  Hey I don't make up these rules.......


----------



## steamer (Jun 10, 2009)

MS 2844 AV

That's her new registration number!

Had a fun hour and a half with the Dept of Revenue!.....why is it they like to try to bludgeon.....didn't take a bit of it....just kept smiling...even managed to doze while he left the little room they stuffed me in...you know with the tiny chair and the desk 40" off the floor. The desk was at neck height to me!
Had to write SEVEN different checks to them alone!  (&^*%(*^$(&%)...........Finally got the title originated free and clear....he even smiled at me!.....he needs to get out more.

Then to the Environmental Police for the Boat Registration.

The Enviromental Police were easy....the subject of "Gasoline or Diesel?" was interesting!

"Biomass" was my answer ( truthful...scrap pallets are biomass) ........"ahhh..... on second thought, just put "other".

Not one person asked what kind of engine it was.

Wrote them a check, and off we went.....

Then to the Registry of Motor Vehicles for the trailer registration.  That was pie.

A full day once you add in a "T" ball game with the kids.

I'll have the new reg artwork on the boat by Saturday.

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Jun 10, 2009)

Dave,

Glad the bureaucracy is out of the way 

Who's doing the artwork. ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Jun 11, 2009)

A local sign maker.....here's her name board







Dave


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jun 12, 2009)

That is a superb result for a really classic looking boat and all from your own head I believe! Much admired...... :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Mke


----------



## steamer (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Mike!

It's good to be done!.......well as done as a boat gets anyway... ;D

Dave


----------



## Harold Lee (Mar 4, 2012)

I think I just ruined my keyboard with drool on it!!!! Wow!!!!

Harold


----------



## steamer (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Harold!

Dave


----------



## steamer (Mar 4, 2012)

Here's something a bit more recent...






Dave


----------



## fcheslop (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh my that is stunning.
best wishes Frazer


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 5, 2012)

I bet you are "Stoked" every time you take her out!!!

Seriously that is fantastic Dave!!

What parts did you make??
Is there a log on here somewhere??

Too cool!!!!! ;D

Andrew


----------



## steamer (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Andrew and Frazer,

Thankyou for your interest and support!  :bow:


"....What parts did you make??....."


All of it...... ;D


Do a google search on "The construction of the steamlaunch Rushforth"....its a BIG PDF of a powerpoint presentation with a video that I did for NEMES a while ago.



Dave


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 5, 2012)

SWEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!

I will be searching for that now!!!!

Absolutely gob smacked!

Andrew


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 5, 2012)

Dave,

Excellent write up and pictures!
What a journey you have been on for this project!!!

Congratulations once again!!

Andrew


----------



## rake60 (Mar 5, 2012)

I would have gone with a Chevy 350 small block myself, but your engine is nice Dave. 

*Beautiful Work!* :bow: :bow: :bow:

Rick


----------



## steamer (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks guys!.... :bow:

Dave


----------



## steamer (Mar 5, 2012)

There's some video of the engine out of the boat at the Mystic Engine show in 2008

the link is fine, but if you click on the video with in it , it's pretty big...like 40 meg.....be careful.


http://neme-s.org/Mystic_Seaport_2008/antique_marine_engine_show.htm


By the way...my abilities and accomplishments don't hold a candle to half the guys and gals here on this forum....I'm just stubborn..... :bow:  thanks for looking!.....

Dave


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool boat! But what a rollercoaster of a thread ;D

A boat!
But no pics!
Pics!
But no video!
Video!
Bunch of guys drooling.

Beautiful boat.


----------



## steamer (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Zee!  Good to have you back buddy!

Dave


----------

